# After Effects Typewriter



## renard (19. Dezember 2006)

Wie kann ich in After Effects einen Text, der sich selbst schreibt, simulieren? Also ein Cursor oder eine Schreibmaschine. Ich habe im Netz leider nichts darueber gefunden. Danke!


----------



## meta_grafix (20. Dezember 2006)

Moin,

das gibt es als Preset für die Texteffekte.

Gruß


----------



## goela (20. Dezember 2006)

After Effects Version?

Du kannst auch hier im Forum bezüglich Typewriter suchen. War schon mal gefragt worden!
Danke!


----------



## renard (1. Januar 2007)

Version 7.0.
In den threads wird immer darauf verwiesen, den Effekt eben nicht in AE zu machen, sondern mit einem anderen tool.


----------



## axn (1. Januar 2007)

Einmal hier und einmal da.

mfg

axn


----------

